# Question about 44-20 thinning shears



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

I just ordered these shears after doing some research on this site:

44-20 Thinning Shear

Now I realize, I don't even know how many teeth they have :doh: 
I cannot find anything out about the tooth count or length of the shears themselves. Anyone have these that can help? I'm hoping they enough teeth so that a beginner like me doesn't give my dog the butchered look.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have this one: 

https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...rid&simpleSearchString=44-20&wec-locale=en_US

Are they the same? If so, I overpaid! The website says they have 46 teeth. I really like these shears. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

I can't tell from the pictures if they are the same or not, but it looks like the ones I have ordered have about the same amount of teeth as your shears. I am at least hoping! I'm anxious to get them and see.


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

Got them yesterday! They have 46 teeth. I am going to try them out today. I have been watching videos and read some of the tutorials posted here with pictures. I think the key for me is to not over do anything and go slow.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I have the same ones. You'll be fine. They're pretty forgiving since there are more teeth. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

